# Reviews on the Gold Coast line?



## pandorabox

I do not own any KS bags but recently saw the Gold Coast line at Nordies in person and thought wow! They look amazing and really well made.  But since I do Motown any I wanted to now how well they do hold up? I see them all over ebay and wondered if they are good quality pieces that last? Any input would be great.  I was looking at the Maryanne and the Georgina I think it is called. Them I also saw the Sierra online as well.  I do love her clutches. They are very unique and playful and fun.  Thanks!


----------



## Morisa

I think the line holds up really well.  For example, I have a gold coast gia (cosmetic bag) that I have used daily for the last 7 months and it still looks brand new.  I think the worst is *maybe* some very light scratches on the gold plate, but that's it.


----------



## vangiepuff

I have the gold coast elizabeth in black that I used frequently for a year. The leather would sometimes create wrinkles when I have nothing in it but fades when in use or stuffed. The ones you're interested in seem like they're more structured so you'll probably won't have a problem with that. I also have scratches on the gold plate. Other than that, the bags are durable and even with the scratches on the plate (I see no way in avoiding this), the leather is still very pretty and the shimmer to it still looks exactly as the day I bought it.


----------



## sleepykris

I have the elizabeth in black and fuchsia.  the gold hardware does get rubbed off where the purse strap/chain connects to the purse but that is to be expected. i have not had the fuchsia one for too long but the color on the leather is peeling off a bit near the zipper area.  This is kinda disappointing.  my black elizabeth is doing great though, the shimmer leather seems to be higher quality than than the regular non-shimmer fuchsia leather.


----------



## shoptillidrop

I love the Gold Coast line and own seven bags.  I've used both my large Maryanne and my Sierra the most and so far there's not been a problem with wear. I'm really good with my bags though, very gentle. One thing I've noticed though is the importance of keeping stuffing in them when stored, otherwise the leather will crinkle if folded wrong - if that makes sense. And I always keep them in their dust bags when not in use.


----------



## pandorabox

Ok that all sounds good. I had wondered about the wrinkling as well esp with the larger Maryanne I saw. They do seem to crinkle. I do not mind that so much. I would worry more about peeling and such. They really do look really well made. Myself personally, I have one Coach and 2 MK bags. I keep stalking Kate Spade. Oddly enough they all look amazing online and then when I get there in person, only a few of the KS looks awesome.


----------



## LuckyNM

I've owned a black Elizabeth for two years (weekend bag) and a red large Maryanne (work bag) for one year.  I absolutely love the black Elizabeth.  It still looks great, even though I am not careful with my bags.  It is lightweight, fits a lot of stuff and looks great with both casual and dressy outfits.  I've carried it to the grocery store and weddings.  I carry my red Maryanne to work and although I don't  love it as much as the Elizabeth, it's a fun bag.  Wish I got the Maryanne in black though because the red plastic on the bag is a bit cheap looking and the red leather shows a little bit more wear than the black leather on the Elizabeth (even though the Maryanne is newer).  Other than that, I have no complaints and think both are fabulous looking bags.


----------



## tiem

I own a gold coast metallic Evangeline and absolutely loves it. It's light, soft and roomy (except the chains a little heavy).  It is functional with inside zip pocket and multifunction slip pockets. It wears well and didnt really develop wrinkles but I did get a bit of scratch at the side of the gold opening lock and do have to be a little careful as the soft bag  texture could be scratched off..  Also has a gold coast kip (gold) wallet on chain but unused still.. However the Kip's texture feels a little tougher compared to evangeline's


----------



## bexy

I saw one on Ebay where the leather peeled on the straps.  

Can this line be found in the outlets?  Or could it be in the future?


----------



## Morisa

bexy said:


> Can this line be found in the outlets?  Or could it be in the future?



The only way you'd see any gold coast bags at the outlets is if they were from previous seasons and the store was trying to move old bags.  The gold coast line is not a made-for-outlet line.


----------



## acque

I actually have something to say about the Gold Coast Christy in cashew. The purse is gorgeous, and it's been the only bag this season that I really wanted to get. I first purchased it at Nordstrom, and had to return it because it had a black scuff mark on the bottom of the purse. I assumed it was just a previous return, and Nordstrom didn't have any more in stock besides the floor model, so I decided to order it from the Kate Spade website. I was so excited when it arrived in the mail, but my excitement didn't last very long because after inspecting the purse, I noticed some defects. There was a scratch mark on the left side trim and another black mark on the bottom. I was already discouraged at this point and called their customer service. They apologized and offered me 20% off on my next order. So I returned the purse and reordered it a week later. I was apprehensive when it arrived. I inspected it for black marks, and I did find one small one at the back, but it was really small so I figured I could live with it. I was glad that finally I got a decent Christy and was ready to take her out for the weekend. The night before I planned to use her, I inspected the purse just to make sure that I didn't miss anything, and to my disappoint, I noticed a snagged thread on the side. I called all the KS boutiques around me and none carried the cashew color (I guess it's an online/department store exclusive). So now I'm torn and I need TPF's opinion. Should I exchange it for the black? Am I making a big deal out of nothing and the snagged thread isn't something to be worried about? (see pictures) Or should I just walk away from the Christy entirely even though she's an absolutely gorgeous purse?


----------



## A2wonbaby

That thread snag would really bother me, and the dots wouldn't bother me as much.  But the dots indicate that it will get dirty easier.  I am looking at the black bags now.  Seems more low maintenance.


----------



## heykariann

I love the cashew color and I am hoping to add the Maryanne to my collection but now your pics have me thinking another color. The snag would get on my nerves. I don't know...third times a charm maybe?


----------



## A2wonbaby

I just bought the Little Campbell in black.  It is on the way from Zappos.  Very excited.  It is my first Kate Spade.  This is the most expensive purse I've ever purchased.  I can't wait to check it out.  Early Mother's Day.  Does anyone have this bag?


----------



## A2wonbaby

I received my little Campbell and it has one noticeable scratch where the finish rubbed off, a smaller one, and an area where the edging rubbed off the flap front pocket. The bag is gorgeous, but this is a bummer.  I can't find another bag anywhere.  Trying to decide if I should return.


----------



## Sunfall77

I just got the gold coast christy from nordstrom on sale in black. I love love love it! It is so classic and cute, could be dressed up or down. The quality of mine is lovely, no thread snags or obvious scuffs. The only thing I worry about is the padded leather will wrinkle if smooshed down, particularly in the middle under the flap and in the top middle of the flap itself. I am already seeing it and figure it will be important to store the bag stuffed full of something.


----------



## bagonia505

I just got the gold coast small maryanne. Love it!


----------



## cavaza15

I love my two Gold Coast bags, and am now hunting for my third! Keeping her stuffed with the white tissue paper inside while she in her dust bag is key to preventing the wrinkles.


----------



## flyygal

A2wonbaby said:


> I received my little Campbell and it has one noticeable scratch where the finish rubbed off, a smaller one, and an area where the edging rubbed off the flap front pocket. The bag is gorgeous, but this is a bummer.  I can't find another bag anywhere.  Trying to decide if I should return.


I got the Gold Coast Maryanne Large in Black during the recent sale and I am loving every bit of it.  My niece who owns nothing but chanel purses actually thought it was a chanel. I have no complaints so far although I carry it everywhere.


----------



## shoptillidrop

flyygal said:


> I got the Gold Coast Maryanne Large in Black during the recent sale and I am loving every bit of it.  My niece who owns nothing but chanel purses actually thought it was a chanel. I have no complaints so far although I carry it everywhere.



I have this same bag and it's beautiful. Funny, I saw the same bag on a gal walking through a store recently and it made my heart skip a beat just seeing it.


----------



## Jujuma

cavaza15 said:


> I love my two Gold Coast bags, and am now hunting for my third! Keeping her stuffed with the white tissue paper inside while she in her dust bag is key to preventing the wrinkles.



I have two Maryanne's, black and cream. I have never bought the same purse in a different color before but I really like this one. I am considering a third in a bright color. Do you think that's too much? Are all your's the same style Gold Coast or different models? I love mine too, I just don't know about a third, but it's just such a classic style. What to do?!? TIA


----------



## pobaby

I saw one of these small crossbody gold coast georgina in hot pink at a Marshalls around two weeks ago(forgot price). I am pretty sure it is real and it looked cute and all but the leather felt weird like almost too squishy and thin so I looked inside the bag to find the cloth tags - low and behold it wasn't 100% leather. I forgot what exactly it read but if it was 100% leather it should have said that, like what other bags do. Are they all like that?


----------



## GinevraJ

Hi, thanks for the heads up.  Is this line sturdy enough to carry a laptop to/from work? or is it more of a makeup and small tablet purse? i worry about it lasting


----------



## happenstance

GinevraJ said:


> Hi, thanks for the heads up. Is this line sturdy enough to carry a laptop to/from work? or is it more of a makeup and small tablet purse? i worry about it lasting


 
Depends on which size you get, I have a Small Georgina and a Large Maryanne, and while the former is a bit small I can carry my iPad in case, make up bag and wallet, along with sunglasses (no case) and a few other knick knaks and do dads (key's, small phone etc) without it being too stuffed.  

The Maryanne would be the one that would be able to carry a lap top depending on how big it is, but with the chain I'm not sure you'd want to carry a lap top in it as the bag itself is already quite heavy. 

I hope that helps!


----------



## GinevraJ

happenstance said:


> Depends on which size you get, I have a Small Georgina and a Large Maryanne, and while the former is a bit small I can carry my iPad in case, make up bag and wallet, along with sunglasses (no case) and a few other knick knaks and do dads (key's, small phone etc) without it being too stuffed.
> 
> The Maryanne would be the one that would be able to carry a lap top depending on how big it is, but with the chain I'm not sure you'd want to carry a lap top in it as the bag itself is already quite heavy.
> 
> I hope that helps!


thanks so much for the advice! That's what I was thinking-- the chain look is soo luxe and pretty but I think it could get a bit heavy as an everyday work bag.  I might just go for a smaller Georgina or another style and use it as a weekend purse


----------



## happenstance

GinevraJ said:


> thanks so much for the advice! That's what I was thinking-- the chain look is soo luxe and pretty but I think it could get a bit heavy as an everyday work bag.  I might just go for a smaller Georgina or another style and use it as a weekend purse


I do LOVE both bags, so I have a hard time saying anything critical, lol.  I've actually found my Minkoff MAC almost the same weight because the chain is even heavier on that bag, but I'm in love with chain handled bags I can't help it.  I'll just have to suffer!


----------



## sleepykris

Jujuma said:


> I have two Maryanne's, black and cream. I have never bought the same purse in a different color before but I really like this one. I am considering a third in a bright color. Do you think that's too much? Are all your's the same style Gold Coast or different models? I love mine too, I just don't know about a third, but it's just such a classic style. What to do?!? TIA



I have three Gold Coast Elizabeths!  Fuchsia, hydrangea and black.  I just picked up a new Margot in Platinum (discontinued) on Ebay which looks very similar to the Elizabeth but without the side pockets.  I love them all.  In light of Kate Spade discontinuing the Gold Coast line, i say go for it!  It was so hard for me to find the Margot because I was not into purses or Kate Spade at the time the Margot was being made.


----------



## happenstance

sleepykris said:


> I have three Gold Coast Elizabeths!  Fuchsia, hydrangea and black.  I just picked up a new Margot in Platinum (discontinued) on Ebay which looks very similar to the Elizabeth but without the side pockets.  I love them all.  In light of Kate Spade discontinuing the Gold Coast line, i say go for it!  It was so hard for me to find the Margot because I was not into purses or Kate Spade at the time the Margot was being made.



Time for a Family picture!


----------



## sleepykris

happenstance said:


> Time for a Family picture!


Hi, trying to figure out how to post via the purseforum app...


----------



## sleepykris

I love the app, so much easier to post pictures!  Here is my little Gold Coast family picture:  the Elizabeth in hydrangea, black and fuchsia.  The margot in platinum.  it took forever to find on ebay, but i finally found it brand new.  i want it also in bronze, if i can find it one day--I haven't used it yet.


----------



## pringirl

wow beautiful!


----------



## ms_j

sleepykris said:


> I love the app, so much easier to post pictures!  Here is my little Gold Coast family picture:  the Elizabeth in hydrangea, black and fuchsia.  The margot in platinum.  it took forever to find on ebay, but i finally found it brand new.  i want it also in bronze, if i can find it one day--I haven't used it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323810


so cute!
i have the black one, it's my everyday bag; i couldn't use the maryanne i need at least one zippered main compartment [paranoid?]


----------



## sleepykris

thank you all!

yes, i need a zippered compartment too!  i did purchase a furla tote because of the beautiful metallic red but it made so paranoid because it was so open.  

in case anyone is looking for the gold coast line, i visited nordstrom rack and saw a whole table of maryanne's and georgina's--mostly black and beige in the bigger and smaller sizes. i did spot some in coral also. 

i just stopped by the kate spade outlet also and did not see any goldcoast purses.


----------



## astromantic

I bought one recently. I found it for $250 at my local Winners (Canada), the large black Maryanne. It's not super light but it is full grain leather with thick canvas lining and the chains are lighter than most other chain style bags - I have a Ralph Lauren mini newbury crossbody and I think the LRL is heavier. I keep it stuffed and I noticed this definitely helps its shape and should keep it stored upright on its legs. Its a gorgeous bag for what you're paying so I definitely recommend it.


----------



## JrsyGal

Hi Ladies-

Sorry for an unrelated question.  How do you clean the Gold Cost Evangeline and Gold coast Georgina. Please advice.

-JrsyGal


----------



## JrsyGal

tiem said:


> I own a gold coast metallic Evangeline and absolutely loves it. It's light, soft and roomy (except the chains a little heavy).  It is functional with inside zip pocket and multifunction slip pockets. It wears well and didnt really develop wrinkles but I did get a bit of scratch at the side of the gold opening lock and do have to be a little careful as the soft bag  texture could be scratched off..  Also has a gold coast kip (gold) wallet on chain but unused still.. However the Kip's texture feels a little tougher compared to evangeline's


 

I was torn between this and the black...ultimately got the black.....Still in love with both the colors though!:giggles:


----------



## chinook12

I've had my Gold Coast Richie wallet for about 4 years and it's still holding up well with everyday use.

Edit: sorry for the upside down pic.


----------



## kiwiaz

I had the gold coast line and it becomes my everyday bag!


----------



## sleepykris

JrsyGal said:


> Hi Ladies-
> 
> Sorry for an unrelated question.  How do you clean the Gold Cost Evangeline and Gold coast Georgina. Please advice.
> 
> -JrsyGal



I clean mine with a soft rag and kate spade leather conditioner


----------



## marcott2

Ladies, I am so discouraged and wondered if anyone with a black gold coast Maryanne bag, or any color I guess, experienced fading? I was thrilled to find this bag on tradesy.com brand new in original kate spade packaging for less than 300.00. shipped to me about 16 days ago and in love with this bag, used it maybe 8 days of the 16 days I have owned it and yesterday evening noticed massive fading all over bag. front and bag.......sheen is gone where its faded and looks awful. wow, waste of money and so regretful and wondered if this has happened to anyone else? why do you think this happened?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

marcott2 said:


> Ladies, I am so discouraged and wondered if anyone with a black gold coast Maryanne bag, or any color I guess, experienced fading? I was thrilled to find this bag on tradesy.com brand new in original kate spade packaging for less than 300.00. shipped to me about 16 days ago and in love with this bag, used it maybe 8 days of the 16 days I have owned it and yesterday evening noticed massive fading all over bag. front and bag.......sheen is gone where its faded and looks awful. wow, waste of money and so regretful and wondered if this has happened to anyone else? why do you think this happened?


I wish someone here has an answer for you! I have had my Maryanne in cashew for about a year now. I've used her only a handful of times but no fading or rubbing off of the sheen. I store her in my closet, on a shelf with no dust bag. But, hoping so,done can chime in for your sake.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

marcott2 said:


> Ladies, I am so discouraged and wondered if anyone with a black gold coast Maryanne bag, or any color I guess, experienced fading? I was thrilled to find this bag on tradesy.com brand new in original kate spade packaging for less than 300.00. shipped to me about 16 days ago and in love with this bag, used it maybe 8 days of the 16 days I have owned it and yesterday evening noticed massive fading all over bag. front and bag.......sheen is gone where its faded and looks awful. wow, waste of money and so regretful and wondered if this has happened to anyone else? why do you think this happened?


I actually own the Black Maryanne.  I have had it for several years and it still looks new.  No fading, no problems at all.   Can you return or exchange the bag?


----------



## ms_j

I've had my black gold Coast Elizabeth for a little over a year and used her as an everyday bag for about half that time, some very slight  fading/rubbing off on the corners but nothing major everything else looks new; I don't baby her but do keep her in the dust bag when not in use.


----------



## netter

I love the Gold Coast line -maybe a little too much because I don't seem to want to buy anything else but this line in terms of Kate Spade. So far I have both large and small black Maryanne, the large white Maryanne, and a copper metallic large Maryanne.  I love these bags because most of my life is centred around work and the large Maryanne fits a file folder perfectly - it's all good.


----------



## netter

ms_j said:


> I've had my black gold Coast Elizabeth for a little over a year and used her as an everyday bag for about half that time, some very slight  fading/rubbing off on the corners but nothing major everything else looks new; I don't baby her but do keep her in the dust bag when not in use.




error in posting


----------



## FLOWERS4ME

I think I'm in love with this purse&#128147;


----------



## karr0tstick

I have the gold coast meadow in black, and I've had it for almost 3 years. It has held up fine, and I went through phases where I used it everyday. The hardware is a little scratched up, but it isn't too bad. Also, the leather is still super soft and smooth. And the lining inside is super cute (I love polka dots). I would recommend, though, that if you can, find a coupon (they send them in the mail to me from time to time, or you can sign up for the mailing list if you haven't already, and they'll send you a 15% off coupon). I personally love love love kate spade!


----------



## netter

sleepykris said:


> I love the app, so much easier to post pictures!  Here is my little Gold Coast family picture:  the Elizabeth in hydrangea, black and fuchsia.  The margot in platinum.  it took forever to find on ebay, but i finally found it brand new.  i want it also in bronze, if i can find it one day--I haven't used it yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2323810



Here is a bronze baby for you.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-Kate-S...767?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3390161e5f


----------



## nawangsari

I have gold coast campbell in black. That was my first kate spade, the one that made me crazy about kate spade now. Love the classic style of gold coast.


----------



## darling.dianne

i have both Gold Cost Sierra & Gold Coast Elizabeth. well, the quilted leather smells takes quiet long to fades away (which made me impressed) and yes, with our natural hands oils/wets really makes the leather peels off easily.

and the elizabeth really look like a classic chanel totes (due to the quilted material) &#128516;


----------

